# 記憶データ



## Pixels00

Hi all,
Can someone help with translating the text in the image?
It's the operator control panel on a Sakurai printing press - if that helps with context.
Sorry for poor quality image, will get a better pic next week if needed
TIA


----------



## animelover

Stored data: ok/no change.
Screen data: error.
Operation mode: special.

I don't know whether these are the correct technical, English terms in this context.

PS: In case you intend to post several more screenshots, try  
http://www.reddit.com/r/translator/

That site is for (not too large) translation requests.



> Need something translated? Post here, and the polyglots of Reddit will do their best.


----------



## Pixels00

Hey animelover, that's fantastic thanks!!  
It makes a lot of sense


----------



## Pixels00

Here's a much better screen shot. Let me know if there's any variation to the previous translation.


----------



## Pixels00

Hi crew, just an update to say thank you for the translation courtesy of animelover.

It help me to figure out what was wrong with this plc, which is now working again!


----------



## animelover

Thank you for the better screenshot, but I really didn't have any troubles reading it visually. The translation above is pretty much the literal meaning. Take the third line, it says 運転(=operation)モード(mode):特殊(special). The main problem here is that I don't know anything about that printing press to tell tell what's so "special" about some modes, and I don't know how this is usually called in English printing presses. But I'm glad you were able to your problem ; )


----------



## Pixels00

Hi Crew, This plc/dialog terminal had spat the dummy again, right when the owner [Parmelia Print] was about to get rid of the Press [typical!!] I think I know what's wrong again, the whole horror story came flooding back to me when I took the covers off the terminal.
In any event, glad to see my thread has survived here and my login still works  
Many thanks again for everyone's help here [many years ago now] The owner just needs it to rotate a few times so the buyer can see that it does indeed run, and that's it, it's out the door, never to plague us again or test my sanity!! 
Merry xmas to all


----------



## Pixels00

So, I told Parmelia that I would post up the latest screen here for further help, it's still pretty much the same as before but with a couple of differences, any help greatly appreciated  
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## frequency

> Stored data: ok/no change.
> Screen data: PEHE~
> Operation mode: Normal


----------



## Pixels00

Hi Frequency, thanks for your help, now all I need to do is find out what PEHE means for screen data.
Cheers,
Rob


----------

